# Manage internet connections through modem



## billubakra (May 14, 2016)

Hello Friends,

We have a TP Link modem at home. It connects to two pc's via lan and to several devices via wifi. Since the exam season is on, can we block access to one pc connected via lan and few devices connected via wifi say when the kids are supposed to be studying their rooms? The changing of password everytime is not an option.

Regards


----------



## kARTechnology (May 14, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> We have a TP Link modem at home. It connects to two pc's via lan and to several devices via wifi. Since the exam season is on, can we block access to one pc connected via lan and few devices connected via wifi say when the kids are supposed to be studying their rooms? The changing of password everytime is not an option.
> 
> Regards


*
you can control each and every device once you use MAC address filtering. What's the model number?
can control connection or speed too.
*
I use bandwidth limiting to other than predefined IP's so that my friends do not eat away all the FUP @ 40MBPS but at 1Mbps.
So in my case all DHCP assigned IP's/ range of auto assigned IPs will have a 1MBPS only.


----------



## billubakra (May 15, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> *
> you can control each and every device once you use MAC address filtering. What's the model number?
> can control connection or speed too.
> *
> ...



My college bought a whole lot of TP link's TD-W8951ND model. I got one for myself at a very low price, even though the model is outdated but the price was very low so I went for it. Now how exactly to do MAC address filtering? We need to stop internet connection at home for some devices. Limiting speed might be of help in the college.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2016)

billubakra said:


> My college bought a whole lot of TP link's TD-W8951ND model. I got one for myself at a very low price, even though the model is outdated but the price was very low so I went for it. Now how exactly to do MAC address filtering? We need to stop internet connection at home for some devices. Limiting speed might be of help in the college.


How to use Parental Control function on Wireless N router? - Welcome to TP-LIN

its detailed with pics.


----------



## billubakra (May 15, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> How to use Parental Control function on Wireless N router? - Welcome to TP-LIN
> 
> its detailed with pics.



No Parental control option in our router's configuration page.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 15, 2016)

billubakra said:


> No Parental control option in our router's configuration page.



I hope the user interface of your router is like this: *www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TD-W8951ND_V6_UG.pdf

in page 77 there is URL filter which you can use to block internet. 

if using adsl line:
whats ur ISP? generally if you use PPPoE to connect, you can remove the isp given password and username in router / modem and use it manually in individual pc's for connection. and only u will know the password. generally old-BSNL folks setup like this.


----------



## billubakra (May 16, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> I hope the user interface of your router is like this: *www.tp-link.com/resources/document/TD-W8951ND_V6_UG.pdf
> 
> in page 77 there is URL filter which you can use to block internet.
> 
> ...



Thanks dear. Was able to find that option taking guide from the pdf. Regarding few things I am still confused. First how to block/restrict full internet access to a pc connected via lan and a wireless device using mac? I can get the mac id's of both. Second I filtered a website, just to check it, via the same filter but it is still opening-

*oi65.tinypic.com/ns5kh.jpg

We are using SHITtel, unfortunately our area is not that much developed and they are the only ISP in our area. By password & username did you mean bridge mode? If yes then we don't want to go for it, we only want to block/restrict internet when the kids should be studying.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 17, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Thanks dear. Was able to find that option taking guide from the pdf. Regarding few things I am still confused. First how to block/restrict full internet access to a pc connected via lan and a wireless device using mac? I can get the mac id's of both. Second I filtered a website, just to check it, via the same filter but it is still opening-
> 
> *oi65.tinypic.com/ns5kh.jpg
> 
> We are using SHITtel, unfortunately our area is not that much developed and they are the only ISP in our area. By password & username did you mean bridge mode? If yes then we don't want to go for it, we only want to block/restrict internet when the kids should be studying.



pg 75 in pdf / 67 on the pdf's printed page (4.5.2.2 
MAC Filter )


> To add a MAC Address filtering entry:
> For  example:
> If  you  want  to  *block  *the  PCs  with
> MAC  addresses  00:0A:EB:00:07:BE  and
> 00:0A:EB:00:07:5F  *to  access  the  Internet*, ....


----------



## meetdilip (May 17, 2016)

In Wireless section ( mostly ), you will find an option called " MAC filtering ". Simply use " Deny " for IPs/devices you do not want to get connected.


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> pg 75 in pdf / 67 on the pdf's printed page (4.5.2.2
> MAC Filter )





meetdilip said:


> In Wireless section ( mostly ), you will find an option called " MAC filtering ". Simply use " Deny " for IPs/devices you do not want to get connected.



I added my phone's MAC id to test it, but the internet is not being blocked. Check this-

*oi65.tinypic.com/2rx78qp.jpg

I have checked it with rule unmatched>>next and forward both. What am I doing wrong here?


----------



## meetdilip (May 18, 2016)

Normally there will be 3 options in modem for MAC filter

1. Allow

Will allow wifi to connect only to the list of MAC ID added

2. Deny 

Will deny wifi connection to added MAC IDs

3. Disabled

No MAC filter in place

MAC filter, I guess will work on Wireless only


----------



## billubakra (May 18, 2016)

meetdilip said:


> Normally there will be 3 options in modem for MAC filter
> 
> 1. Allow
> 
> ...




Check this photo

*oi65.tinypic.com/2rx78qp.jpg

The mac id is of my phone but it is not blocking any internet in the phone and it is wireless.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 18, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I added my phone's MAC id to test it, but the internet is not being blocked. Check this-
> 
> *oi65.tinypic.com/2rx78qp.jpg
> 
> I have checked it with rule unmatched>>next and forward both. What am I doing wrong here?


did you set *Direction *“*Outgoing*"?

tagging [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for help.


----------



## billubakra (May 19, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> did you set *Direction *“*Outgoing*"?
> 
> tagging [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for help.



Yesterday the direction was set to both, right now I changed it to outgoing but it is still working. I tried to filter some non-children friendly websites the other day but they were also not getting blocked.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Yesterday the direction was set to both, right now I changed it to outgoing but it is still working. I tried to filter some non-children friendly websites the other day but they were also not getting blocked.


*do you have other than 
“PVC0” Interface in the list *


----------



## billubakra (May 19, 2016)

kartechnology said:


> *do you have other than
> “pvc0” interface in the list *



Pvc1-Pvc7 & Lan.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 19, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Pvc1-Pvc7 & Lan.



ooo try them!
there will be one menu where u get a list of those.
most probably pvc7, It's very difficult to tell without seeing the router page 
In Dlink it is present under status, so do check it you get a list but for one pvc(#1-7) there will be ip-address where are rest will be blank. that one is the correct one


----------



## billubakra (May 20, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> ooo try them!
> there will be one menu where u get a list of those.
> most probably pvc7, It's very difficult to tell without seeing the router page
> In Dlink it is present under status, so do check it you get a list but for one pvc(#1-7) there will be ip-address where are rest will be blank. that one is the correct one



I tried pvc1-pvc6 & lan but still no internet block. When I selected pvc7 and tried to save it, I got this error-

*oi63.tinypic.com/35hnv5w.jpg What does this mean?

Now check these-

*oi68.tinypic.com/dwp7qg.jpg

*oi66.tinypic.com/6eeu6r.jpg

*oi63.tinypic.com/1z1bmsw.jpg

You can see the router page in the screenshots. If there's any specific page/option that you want to see then please let me know. Are the rest of the options selected allright? Please note that the filter option didn't block sites also. IDK what's wrong.

Update-

After much hassle I was able to get the only pc connected via lan to the router down
*oi66.tinypic.com/30n87tl.jpg

What I did was, set mac filter set and rule index to 1, it was set by mistake to 2 also and interface to pvc0
*oi68.tinypic.com/2iu957d.jpg

Now I am not able to delete the same from set and rule index 2
*oi68.tinypic.com/2nvfce8.jpg
How to delete it from 2?

And still not able to make it work for wireless devices. Will try it for the kids pc's asap.


----------



## kARTechnology (May 20, 2016)

billubakra said:


> I tried pvc1-pvc6 & lan but still no internet block. When I selected pvc7 and tried to save it, I got this error-
> 
> *oi63.tinypic.com/35hnv5w.jpg What does this mean?
> 
> ...



pic1: that means that interface is not used / empty / not configured
pic2:
*PVC0 *interface lets ur modem go to the internet..that table ends there and that it, does nto give any other info.
if wifi devices are connected then only that list of connected devices will show.
firmware can be upgraded if you wish. but if you are not facing any problems now it is better you DO NOT as new firmware have their own problems sometimes
*www.tp-link.com/en/download/TD-W8951ND_V6.html#Firmware please select correct hardware version if you wish to.


*After much hassle I was able to get the only pc connected via lan to the router down* no it looks like the connection is down, I think the net will not work on any device when it this is like this.
*
What I did was, set mac filter set and rule index to 1, it was set by mistake to 2 also and interface to pvc0*
set rule unmatched= next

*to delete the 2nd index,* set ip / mac filter set index to 2 and then click delete


----------



## billubakra (May 21, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> pic1: that means that interface is not used / empty / not configured
> pic2:
> *PVC0 *interface lets ur modem go to the internet..that table ends there and that it, does nto give any other info.
> if wifi devices are connected then only that list of connected devices will show.
> ...




_
*pic1: that means that interface is not used / empty / not configured*_

Any need to use/configure it, so that pvc7 also appears in the table?

_*
PVC0 nterface lets ur modem go to the internet..that table ends there and that it, does nto give any other info.*_
If pvc0 lets the modem connect to the internet and we fill in the mac id of a device on the filter page, then why does it block the internet in all devices rather than in the saved mac id's device?

After much hassle I was able to get the only pc connected via lan to the router down *no it looks like the connection is down, I think the net will not work on any device when it this is like this.*_
_
Yes true that. It doesn't solve the purpose. The question still stands how to block internet on devices connected wirelessly and with lan with mac ids known and not the internet on every device.

What I did was, set mac filter set and rule index to 1, it was set by mistake to 2 also and interface to pvc0
_*set rule unmatched= next* _
If I select next in rule unmatched then nothing happens.

_*to delete the 2nd index, set ip / mac filter set index to 2 and then click delete* _
Tried that last night itself itself but nothing happens. Check this-
*oi68.tinypic.com/34pdovd.jpg

*oi63.tinypic.com/2l9qqna.jpg


----------



## kARTechnology (May 21, 2016)

billubakra said:


> _
> *pic1: that means that interface is not used / empty / not configured*_
> 
> Any need to use/configure it, so that pvc7 also appears in the table?
> ...



no need to configure pvc7

*this works for only lan pc. 
for wifi look in wireless advanced if there is mac address filtering
*
*i.imgur.com/HGt3R4F.png
*allow association: allows only the pc/phone in the list to access.
deny: does not allow the pc/phone in the list to connect at all. - use this 

*

clear all the list on that ip filter and do like this for lan pc blocking

filter TYPE: IP MAC
ip mac filter set index : 1
interface: lan
direction: both

ip mac filter rule index 1
rule type mac
active yes
mac address: pc mac address
rule unmatched : Set Rule Unmatched to Next if there's more MAC you want to block(an for next mac the_ ip mac filter *rule *index :2_ ,) Otherwise, set to Forward(that is the last rule in the list must have forward).


----------



## billubakra (May 22, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> no need to configure pvc7
> 
> *this works for only lan pc.
> for wifi look in wireless advanced if there is mac address filtering
> ...



Thanks dear. Wifi connections are getting blocked with your guide. But the LAN connection isn't.

Update-
The Mac ID of the pc with lan had alphabets with capital letters, I changed it to small letters and it is now working. Thanks a lot dear. Last question is it possible to limit the data or speed of both wireless and lan devices connected to the modem?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 23, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Thanks dear. Wifi connections are getting blocked with your guide. But the LAN connection isn't.
> 
> Update-
> The Mac ID of the pc with lan had alphabets with capital letters, I changed it to small letters and it is now working. Thanks a lot dear. Last question is it possible to limit the data or speed of both wireless and lan devices connected to the modem?



glad that you got it working.
limiting speed is not there for your router afaik.
tp-link _routers _have a very straight forward setup. yours is a _adsl-cum-router_.
even blocking pc's is not this much hassle.


----------



## billubakra (May 23, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> glad that you got it working.
> limiting speed is not there for your router afaik.
> tp-link _routers _have a very straight forward setup. yours is a _adsl-cum-router_.
> even blocking pc's is not this much hassle.



Thanks dear. Can you please suggest a value for money good router which can limit speed/data for specific Mac ID's?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 23, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Thanks dear. Can you please suggest a value for money good router which can limit speed/data for specific Mac ID's?




tp-link tl-wr740n, I have it. 
And for home I have wdr-3600(has usb ports for usb drive / printer / ftp server / sharing usb etc,) a bit costly but has better hardware
_just post a thread there are further new models, which are having the *latest Wireless-AC, *_
*
they have bandwidth limiting.*
*i.imgur.com/xnBSPvF.png?1

both routers support dd-WRT / open-wrt custom firmware which you can install and then *use the router as you like (have usb port? use it as a download server!)*, which is bit advanced and you must be careful.


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> tp-link tl-wr740n, I have it.
> And for home I have wdr-3600(has usb ports for usb drive / printer / ftp server / sharing usb etc,) a bit costly but has better hardware
> _just post a thread there are further new models, which are having the *latest Wireless-AC, *_
> *
> ...



Thanks a lot for all your help dear. What a shame that W8951ND doesn't have the bandwidth limiter even though WR740N is having that.


----------



## meetdilip (May 24, 2016)

Most modern routers offer QoS. That would allow you set rules to control speed.


----------



## billubakra (May 24, 2016)

meetdilip said:


> Most modern routers offer QoS. That would allow you set rules to control speed.



QoS is there in my modem

TP-Link TD-W8951ND Quality of Service Router Screenshot - PortForward.com

Check the last post here

Need help setting up Qos on TP-link ADSL2+ Router

Should I try that or are there any better steps considering Indian ISP's?


----------



## kARTechnology (May 24, 2016)

meetdilip said:


> Most modern routers offer QoS. That would allow you set rules to control speed.



I don't think you can set certain limit for each pc with QoS since it is not that advanced in that router


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 27, 2016)

QoS is quality of service & is used for "prioritizing" data.e.g.a torrent is running & someone wants to watch youtube video so the router will temporarily assign lower priority(or lower speed) to torrent download & higher priority(or higher speed) to youtube traffic as it is going to be seen now opposed to torrent download which is only useful after it is finished.

P.S.quite busy now-a-days hence the late replies but will reply whenever time is available.


----------



## billubakra (May 27, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> QoS is quality of service & is used for "prioritizing" data.e.g.a torrent is running & someone wants to watch youtube video so the router will temporarily assign lower priority(or lower speed) to torrent download & higher priority(or higher speed) to youtube traffic as it is going to be seen now opposed to torrent download which is only useful after it is finished.
> 
> P.S.quite busy now-a-days hence the late replies but will reply whenever time is available.



Thanks dear. Your replies are so helpful.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 1, 2016)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION]  [MENTION=73293]meetdilip[/MENTION]  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

Dear brothers,
We are getting these two unidentified devices on the modem page-

oi65.tinypic.com/1zwkopw.jpg

I have blocked these two wirelessly connected mac id's in the meantime. I have changed the passwords but still they show on the page nevertheless. We do not have any windows phone or hp pc at our place. We live in a rural area and our neighbors are using the good old lan connected broadband's and the rest of them use internet on their phones. Any help?

Also is there a way to block certain websites unsafe for kids via our TP Link modem?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 1, 2016)

Don't go by name as anybody can name their laptop/pc/mobile any thing.Just check that mac id of your/recognized devices are the same as connected devices shown list.

In tplink modem manual look for access control feature for blocking specific sites & parental control feature for automatic blocking of many adults only sites.Still my suggestion is to go for some parental control software installed in pc as those usually work better.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 2, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't go by name as anybody can name their laptop/pc/mobile any thing.Just check that mac id of your/recognized devices are the same as connected devices shown list.
> 
> In tplink modem manual look for access control feature for blocking specific sites & parental control feature for automatic blocking of many adults only sites.Still my suggestion is to go for some parental control software installed in pc as those usually work better.



My dear I have made a list of MAC ID's available at my place and with help from this thread, I blocked internet access to the kid's devices when they are supposed to be studying. Those two MAC id's in the screenshot are unknown. IDK why are they still showing there.

There is no parental control feature in the modem, I have tried to block YT like this-

*oi63.tinypic.com/o5drtw.jpg

But unfortunately it is still opening. I can install Netnanny or softwares like those in Pc's or laptops but I can't install the same in smartphones. Softwares like those could be disabled/uninstalled in seconds.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 2, 2016)

billubakra said:


> My dear I have made a list of MAC ID's available at my place and with help from this thread, I blocked internet access to the kid's devices when they are supposed to be studying. Those two MAC id's in the screenshot are unknown. IDK why are they still showing there.
> 
> There is no parental control feature in the modem, I have tried to block YT like this-
> 
> ...



change your Wifi password. and reboot router. check again if those mac id are connected.
and simply block those kids devices instead of filtering webpages. 

you could use opendns(google it), *but *sometimes it may be overridden by android phones to google dns, and sometimes if the server is down you get no internet though there is internet(hostname like www.google. com doesn't get resolved to the ipaddress. with opendns I think you get a list of pages viewed too.)


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2016)

*change your Wifi password. and reboot router. check again if those mac id are connected.*

Yes they are. So, I have blocked those MAC's using the method you have mentioned. 

*and simply block those kids devices instead of filtering webpages. * If that's done then how are they going to complete their assignments? Any way of filtering "unsafe for kids" websites from the modem's settings itself?

you could use opendns(google it), *but *sometimes it may be overridden by android phones to google dns, and sometimes if the server is down you get no internet though there is internet_(hostname like www.google. com doesn't get resolved to the ipaddress. with opendns I think you get a list of pages viewed too.)_

Didn't get the lines in italics.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 3, 2016)

billubakra said:


> *change your Wifi password. and reboot router. check again if those mac id are connected.*
> 
> Yes they are. So, I have blocked those MAC's using the method you have mentioned.
> 
> ...


*
 Any way of filtering "unsafe for kids" websites from the modem's settings itself?* 

opendns is the only way, it can maximum block unsafe sites.  
simple to setup.
in your modem just change the dns addresses to

    208.67.222.123
    208.67.220.123

reboot router.
open and click "click here to test your settings."
Setup Guide | OpenDN
_
this can be overridden by the children if they change the dns settings in the phone/tab/pc to something like google dns where sites are not filtered_


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> *
> Any way of filtering "unsafe for kids" websites from the modem's settings itself?*
> 
> opendns is the only way, it can maximum block unsafe sites.
> ...



Dear Brother,

I am sorry but from where to change dns in 192.168.1.1 page? Few questions-

1. What kinda DNS is provided by SHITtel? And why are we not able to block pages with it's default dns?

2. After switching to opendns we should block sites via the same filtering page, right?

Thanks


The Authentication type in my modem is set to WPA-PSK/WAP2-PSK. I have rooted my Android phone. There's an app for rooted phones by the name of WPS connect. Now I forget my wifi connection including password from my phone and with the help of the app I was able to connect to the wifi connection of my modem using random pins and it even revealed the password of the wifi. In my college the same modem is being used in a department but the app was not able to connect to that modem. Is there to change any setting here-

*oi63.tinypic.com/2zi30k1.jpg

What will reset to OOB do?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 4, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Dear Brother,
> 
> I am sorry but from where to change dns in 192.168.1.1 page? Few questions-
> 
> ...



"reset to OOB "  resets the WPS state to “unconfigured”-default PIN I assume
* You can view the wifi password from the router page(192.168.0.1 / 192.168.1.1 (whichever works)) I recommend to turn off WPS , read more below*
WPS: Wi-FI Protected Setup (WPS) is Insecure: Here’s Why You Should Disable I

Further, you can install *Ad Block Plus(ABP) (there are fake ones be careful and check the name properly before installing) *on Firefox and Chrome to block those unnecessary ads which help children to go into the big sea, ad to ad, to ad to so on like that
even AdAway app is available for rooted android phones, blocks ads on android like a Pro!(I use it)

_
The *Domain Name System *(aka DNS) is used to resolve human-readable hostnames like Googl into machine-readable IP addresses like 204.13.248.115(which is difficult to remember for every site). DNS also provides other information about domain names, such as mail services._

many ISP do not care about filtration except some and get cursed by people for blocking sites

so when you put the dns servers I suggested 





> For example, FamilyShield uses the IP addresses 208.67.222.123 and 208.67.220.123. Configuring these DNS servers on your network *automatically protects end-users *from websites that contain _adult material and blocks websites that support phishing attacks or spread the Conficker botnet(viruses)_.


no need to manually filter sites.If you want to manually filter, there is a version where you open a account with OpenDNS and then it gives you history of pages visited, and the filtration level(categories), and many more
Web Content Filtering and Security : OpenDNS


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 6, 2016)

I recently got trouble with OpenDNS. They give terrible page load times for me. OpenDNS claims to block unsafe websites, which I thought it do when I was using it. But what it gives me now is a long wait for page loading.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jun 6, 2016)

meetdilip said:


> I recently got trouble with OpenDNS. They give terrible page load times for me. OpenDNS claims to block unsafe websites, which I thought it do when I was using it. But what it gives me now is a long wait for page loading.



sometimes it's down(experienced) but it has the filtering abilities or could consider this too 6 DNS services protect against malware and other unwanted content  | Computerworl

tried norton and it blocks well.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 7, 2016)

kARTechnology said:


> "reset to OOB "  resets the WPS state to “unconfigured”-default PIN I assume
> * You can view the wifi password from the router page(192.168.0.1 / 192.168.1.1 (whichever works)) I recommend to turn off WPS , read more below*
> WPS: Wi-FI Protected Setup (WPS) is Insecure: Here’s Why You Should Disable I
> 
> ...



Thanks brother. Disabled WPS. Now that app cannot even search my wifi. Thanks a lot. How to geek is a great read. Furthermore Adblock, the official one is installed everywhere except kids's smartphones. Regarding DNS, I will give it a try and will get back to you.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 21, 2016)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION]   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]   [MENTION=73293]meetdilip[/MENTION]
Bade Bhaiyo,
We have got a new system with very low specs for typing stuff with windows xp. I connected the system via lan cable to the modem, but it is not acquiring ip address and dns server automatically it just shows a yellow sign which says limited or no connectivity. If I manually enter the ip stuff like-
ip address-192.168.1.102,3,4,5,6,7....
subnet mask- 255.255.255.0
default gateway- 192.168.1.1

preferred dns server- 202.56.215.54
alternate dns server- 202.56.215.55

It gets connected but we are not able to open any websites. We have another system with xp. It gets ip automatically sometimes 102,103,104,105 etc. we don't have to enter any details manually and I can block the internet in the same using the replies posted in this thread. What's the issue with the new system and kindly guide to fix this. Thanks.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 22, 2016)

[MENTION=138043]kARTechnology[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] [MENTION=73293]meetdilip[/MENTION]

The problem was with the adapter, something was wrong with it. The guy who assembled the pc, reconnected some wires and it is working. He manually entered the ip- 192.168.1.121 and all the other details as mentioned in the last post. Now I have selected obtain ip automatically option but it is still showing ip as 192.168.1.121 only. I have tried release and renew ip commands in cmd but the ip is not changing. What should I do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

For a typical home network internal IP usually don't change unless some new device connects & some old device is off.Why should it matter anyway as it is of no concern to a typical home network?


----------



## billubakra (Jun 23, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> For a typical home network internal IP usually don't change unless some new device connects & some old device is off.Why should it matter anyway as it is of no concern to a typical home network?



In our modem the ip's are designated in the order the devices were being connected to wifi, the first device 100, then 102, 103, 104 and so on. It does not matter, but just for knowledge if we have selected to select ip automatically then why is it sticking to .121?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 23, 2016)

What is the ip range in dhcp settings of router?Is .121 there in the range?if yes then check if there is some ip address reservation rule binding .121 ip to that particular pc mac address.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 24, 2016)

whitestar_999 said:


> What is the ip range in dhcp settings of router?Is .121 there in the range?if yes then check if there is some ip address reservation rule binding .121 ip to that particular pc mac address.



I am not seeing any particular rule brother, here's the ss-
*oi63.tinypic.com/25p3jpv.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 24, 2016)

It is most likely because router usually gives IP in order & once an IP is allotted it is changed usually only when router thinks it is needed.In this case max devices connected is not even crossing 10 so router doesn't feel any need to change once allotted .121 ip as it will first finish .101 to .120 ip addresses.To make router feel the need to change this ip you have to connect at least 21 devices.Or you can manually assign a ip like .105 then change it back to auto to see if router now assigns it a new ip or still the old .121.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 25, 2016)

Did that but after switching to automatically select ip etc. it again switches back to .121 IDK why that system likes .121. Don't have 20 devices to connect dear so won't be able to do that.



whitestar_999 said:


> It is most likely because router usually gives IP in order & once an IP is allotted it is changed usually only when router thinks it is needed.In this case max devices connected is not even crossing 10 so router doesn't feel any need to change once allotted .121 ip as it will first finish .101 to .120 ip addresses.To make router feel the need to change this ip you have to connect at least 21 devices.*Or you can manually assign a ip like .105 then change it back to auto to see if router now assigns it a new ip or still the old .121*.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 28, 2016)

[MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]

I read on the internet that this thing happens when some wrong rule gets embedded into the firmware of the adapter or the driver is messed up. I don't think that should be the case. Your advice dear?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 28, 2016)

I say leave it alone.Chances of corruption of firmware or driver is very little in this case.


----------



## williamsbarbara (Jun 29, 2016)

We need to stop internet connection at home for some devices. 
devices do want to get connected.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 29, 2016)

williamsbarbara said:


> We need to stop internet connection at home for some devices.
> devices do want to get connected.



Bhaiya dopahar ko hi pee li?


----------

